# Potguts



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you Bart for allowing me and my wife to come down and shoot some potguts. We had a fantastic time and that's all she's been talking about for the past week!!! We shot for a few hours until it got too hot and here's a small clip of the carnage!!

Ps. It was very hard getting kills on camera, those little buggers don't stay still for too long.


----------



## Alderleet (May 15, 2012)

I too appreciate Bart letting me and my little lady come down Sunday, and kill quite a few potguts.

I know next time to bring a table, sandbags, and folding chairs.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

O*-- 8)


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

That looks like a lot of fun! How long were the shots you were taking?


----------

